# making a flier, text box won't print



## geoman025 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi, I'm trying to make a simple black and white flier with the tabs at the bottom that people can rip out, and I'm using text boxes at the bottom, right. The problem is that the boxes don't show up in print preview nor do they print out. I don't know what to do. I've tried using no-fill on the boxes, doesn't matter. 

What is wrong, or else how can I make vertical text appear without using a text box?


----------



## recklessabandon (Jun 15, 2008)

I just had this same problem but was able to figure it out. Go to tools and then options. Click the print tab and under where it says include with document make sure that drawing objects is selected. Then try to do print preview and you should see it there. Good luck!


----------



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you using Publisher or Word (or some other program)? Publisher works in layers - make sure the layer is visible (i.e. "Bring to front"). In fact, Publisher has this type template available (at least in 2007, for sure).


----------

